# Mahler Recommendation



## johnnyx (Jan 3, 2007)

Of all the Bruckner I have heard I find myself returning to Celibidache. For whatever reason(s), the slow pace at which he journeys through the symphonies moves me in a spiritual way. While I have heard some say it is not "as Bruckner meant it to be heard", it is the interpretation of which I am most fond.

I am interested exploring Mahler the same way, so my question is this: Who conducts the slowest Mahler symphonies?


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

The fact is most assuredly that Mahler had more fire in him then Bruckner, at least at certain moments; Therefore shouldn't be conducted the same way. But as far a slower interpretations you must shop at stores with an abundance of 'classical', then look at the time length of the whole works or movements, and judge the longest. Chailly is known to linger, and his recordings with the Concertgebouw have flawless sound. Bernstein DG recordings linger quite a bit, but are somewhat old-fashioned by much of today's standards, (whether these standards are material, I don't know.)


----------



## johnnyx (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I used to love spending hours in the classical room at Silver Platters in Seattle, but alas I have limited in-person shopping options these days. Chailly is someone I do wish to check out, as my research so far tells me he is perhaps the "slowest" Mahler conductor. 
Currently I have the following Mahler:
Berstein (various orchs) all but No. 2
Walter's 1,4,5,9
Klemperer's 2,9
Kaplan's 2

Perhaps I can add to my question this: 
What non-Bruckner music could be described as "spiritual Brucknerian" music?


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Lassus: Tears of Saint Peter (La Grimme de San Pietro)
Faure: Requiem
J. S. Bach: St. Mathew's Passion

*P.S.* Have you heard Bruckner's 'Te Deum' (Perhaps his greatest Religious composition)

*P. S. S.* _Go to http://abruckner.com for free download of 'Te Deum', not to mention an outstanding free version of Nagano conducting the Eighth!_


----------



## johnnyx (Jan 3, 2007)

I will try to check out the Lassus, as I am unfamiliar with that composer.
Yes, I have the Te Deum, conducted by Celibidache.


----------



## johnnyx (Jan 3, 2007)

anyone familiar with Egon Wellesz?


----------



## viola (Jan 21, 2007)

Wold you go to a car diler to ask for the slowest car ?
I think the tempo is one component , same times very important , of the interpretation but to ask for an interpretation to be the slowest it mey be original.
Look to Furtwangler's recordings he was notorious for the slow tempi


----------



## johnnyx (Jan 3, 2007)

Ah, but I do prefer a slow drive in the country to a fast one in the city any day!
Thanks for the Furtwangler recommendation. I do like his conducting, but don't have any of his Mahler performances. I will have to check it out.


----------



## johnnyx (Jan 3, 2007)

I think I found what I was looking for:
Bertini - Cologne Radio SO - Complete Mahler Symphonies


----------

